# هل من تفسير علمي لاسباب انخفاض قدرة المضخة



## رزق حجاوي (22 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
في احد المشاريع تم تركيب محكمة جريات Flow Control Valve بقطر 150مم على شبكة قائمة بقطر 300 وقد تم حساب الفواقد loss الناجمة عن تركيب هذه الوحدة وكانت 2م. ولكن الذي حصل ان قدرة المضخة انخفضت بنسبة كبيرة
بعد تركيب وحدة التحكم بقطر 150مم على شبكة 300مم وكانت القراءات على لوحة التحكم للمضخة
الجريان Q=135m3/hr
الضغط H=79.2m
الامبير ِA=85 Am
قبل تركيب وحدة التحكم كانت القراءات على لوحة التحكم للمضخة 
الجريان Q=195 m3/hr
الضغط H=77.0m
الامبير A=90 Am

اي ان الانخفاض في قدرة المضخة قد انخفضت بنسبة بحدود 31% وهي نسبة عالية مقارنة بقيمة الفواقد الزائدة بمقدار 2.3م 
للاسف charts للمضخة غير متوفرة
فهل من تفسير لهذه المشكلة
مع التحير والتقدير


----------

